# 24h-Cubing-Marathon



## MisterChris (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guys, As Florian Harrer made his big 1000-averages at the weekend we decided to do 24h average in this winter. The date isn't quite sure yet but it will be 27-28; 28-29; 39-30th December this year. I wanna know if someone has interest in doing this because we wan't to do a video where you can see everyone who played with us for 2-3 solves. 
For more informations, feel free to contact us per e-mail at 24hcubing(at)gmail.com or on our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/24hCubingMarathon
More infos will come. 
Would you guys want to particpate?
Sorry for my bad english :/


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 18, 2012)

I've already seen it on speedcube.de, and yeah, why not, it's a great idea !!


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe over winter break would I ever attempt this.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 18, 2012)

I could not do this with my parents around. I would do this twice in a row without my parents around. If I had 24 hours of pony videos and/or music or someone cool to talk to.

Also good luck to whoever is gonna attempt this. What a mammoth task it'd be to keep up consistency. Also, break taking should limited imo... To prevent cheaters spending hours in the loo sleeping or sth.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

Whats up with pony videos?


----------



## Czery (Sep 19, 2012)

Time to get out the coffee brewer. 

Although too much coffee may not necessarily be a good thing .


----------



## MisterChris (Sep 19, 2012)

FaLoL said:


> I've already seen it on speedcube.de, and yeah, why not, it's a great idea !!


Of course, we have started just on German forums, but then, we've got the briliant idea to do it international and to post it here to.


emolover said:


> Maybe over winter break would I ever attempt this.


You should try it at least  But we will probably not do it on begining of January because some peoples already restart school the 3 I think.


5BLD said:


> I could not do this with my parents around. I would do this twice in a row without my parents around. If I had 24 hours of pony videos and/or music or someone cool to talk to.


I think that some persons would like to do a Skype conversation, but the problem is that we are most german speaking peoples in the other forums and we can't speak english that good


----------



## AndersB (Sep 21, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Also, break taking should limited imo... To prevent cheaters spending hours in the loo sleeping or sth.



I agree, should be something like GWR have, 5 minutes per hour.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 21, 2012)

I might try this over Christmas/winter break as well... I'd have to convince my parnets probably, but I could always just stay awake in my room doing it after they went to bed.


----------



## blade740 (Sep 22, 2012)

Why limit breaks? Every minute you spend not solving is, well, a minute not solving. Sorta makes its own punishment. The point isn't necessarily to cube for 24 hours solid, it's to solve as many cubes as possible in a 24 hour window.


----------



## leonopulos1 (Sep 22, 2012)

blade740 said:


> Why limit breaks? Every minute you spend not solving is, well, a minute not solving. Sorta makes its own punishment. The point isn't necessarily to cube for 24 hours solid, it's to solve as many cubes as possible in a 24 hour window.



That's exactly my Opinion. 

As I already said in the German Forums, i'm definitely trying to attempt. I think it would be a great idea to have people from all around the world participating and talking in skype. I personally don't care, if I speak english or german.


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd try to speak german with you over skype.
I'm trying to teach myself german, and it'd be nice to speak with a native speaker haha


----------



## MisterChris (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi,
If you want to participate, please register on our website. We have also done a calculation for the rankings  Here it is:
- 1. Most solves
- 2. Best Mean
- 3. Less break
- 4. Best average of the 3 cathegories calculated like this: 1/2 Cubes - 2x Mean - Total time of breaks in minutes
Example: 2500/2 - 2x 12.5 - 90 = 1135
The person with the higher numer wins the competition!

*Why does the break time count?* If you are just cubing for 8 hours, I will not be a 24 hours cubin marathon! Notice that if you have a drink nar you and you just drink a bit, it doesn't count as a break. 
*Why I must register to the website?* Just that we know that we get your times. 
If you still hav some questions, feel free to ask them!


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 25, 2012)

So I registered, but I don't know that I can start at 2am EST. I'll have to be sneaky in waking up and getting out of bed without my parents noticing. I hope I'll still be on winter break then as well, but I'm not sure that I will be...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 1, 2012)

I've registered too, just hope that my GuHong v2 qualified as a 'regular' 3x3.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 2, 2012)

It just means like no "Crazy" 3x3s or shape mods or stuff. You're fine.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 23, 2012)

So, since this is going to take place soon, I feel like there is a need of someone standing out to remind people. 

Btw, my superior seems to arranged a shift for me on the 29th, so can I do the marathon on 28 or 30 instead? It'll still be 24hours, just a day back or forth.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 23, 2012)

This sounds crazy fun. It'll mess up my melatonin release and whatever, but it'll be uber fun. /in


----------



## MisterChris (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi guys!
Tomorrow starts the 24h-cubing-marathon: If you want to take part then please register here: http://24h-cubing.jimdo.com/register/ If you have questions you should ask them as soon as possible!  We do have an IRC-Chat channel: #24h-marathon So you can join us there!



NevinsCPH said:


> Btw, my superior seems to arranged a shift for me on the 29th, so can I do the marathon on 28 or 30 instead? It'll still be 24hours, just a day back or forth.


Unfortunately, this isn't possible, sorry. But we may organize some more marathons in the near future...

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 28, 2012)

MisterChris said:


> Hi guys!
> Tomorrow starts the 24h-cubing-marathon: If you want to take part then please register here: http://24h-cubing.jimdo.com/register/ If you have questions you should ask them as soon as possible!  We do have an IRC-Chat channel: #24h-marathon So you can join us there!
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh, oh well, I'll still try to do the 'marathon' after work.


----------

